# Gas rates in your area



## Avarice

What is the average rate of gas in your area right now? I'm in South Texas and ours is going at about $3.55.


----------



## SimeaseDream

It's finally going down around where I live. It's about 3.19 right now.


----------



## JeepHammer

South Western Indiana, $2.98 or $2.99 Gal. today.


----------



## Diamond_Ranch

$2.35 in Tulsa and $2.18 in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

NJ gas is about $2.40-$2.50


----------



## Blister

$3.58 this morning for unleaded. That's the cheapest it's been here (GA.) in almost a year. One month ago, diesel was at $4.78. I use diesel and it was quite painful.


----------



## TechAdmin

$2.35 today I just bought for .... I bet OPEC will cut production though very soon causing a rise in crude.


----------



## BlackPaladin

$3.49 or so.


----------



## spittinfire

We're in the $2.75-2.85 area.


----------



## Washkeeton

Just dropped to 3.50 per gal for gas.

>200 gal of heating fuel #1 up here is at 3.50 also then there is the diesel for over 4.50 still. 

Im hoping before they start messing with it again to fill my heating fuel tank.


----------



## Fetthunter

See what it costs everywhere, at once!

USA National Gas Temperature Map


----------



## CVORNurse

$2.58 right now.


----------



## kc5fm

*Gas Prices*



Avarice said:


> What is the average rate of gas in your area right now? I'm in South Texas and ours is going at about $3.55.


I use GasPrices (change your State and City as appropriate, GasBuddy (great for the mobile phone), and MSN to learn what's happening in this arena.

There are other web sites, including the motor club.


----------



## seabeedaddy

$3.98-$4.28 here


----------



## Davarm

$3.49 for Regular


----------



## goshengirl

Wow, some of the prices listed earlier on this thread seem like a dream now...

Currently $3.51 in southern Ohio.


----------



## Moose33

On my drive home last night it was 3.749. Its gone up about ten cents in the last week.


----------



## Woody

$3.659 to $3.699 on this mornings' commute.


----------



## 1969cj-5

3.329 here.


----------



## stayingthegame

3.45 at the cheap spots. 3.60 and more at the name brand places.


----------



## efbjr

$3.649 in RI.


----------



## backlash

I just read gas prices around Disney World are pushing $6.00 a gallon. 
Sticking it to the tourists I guess.


----------



## The_Blob

seabeedaddy said:


> $3.98-$4.28 here


... and just *where* would that be? The information isn't on your profile or in your post


----------



## gypsysue

Yesterday we filled for $3.07 at Town Pump gas station in Eureka, MT. Last Tuesday we filled for $2.98.


----------



## BlueShoe

$3:47 or so here. I got it for 3:30 on a grocery card deal.


----------



## *Andi

Diesel ~ 3.79

Kerosene ~ clear for my lamps 4.99 (ouch)

Not sure what gas is going for ...


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Was $3.02 yesterday, now it's 3.12. Diesel took a dime step up as well, from $3.82 to $3.92.


----------



## Emerald

filled the tank yesterday and the price per gallon was $3.32 today $3.69.


----------



## backlash

$3.33 this morning.
$3.38 this afternoon.


----------



## BillS

It's about $3.399 here.


----------



## UncleJoe

$3.60 for regular

$4.13 for diesel


----------



## ContinualHarvest

$3.57 to $3.64 here


----------



## partdeux

yesterday, 3.39
I filled up at 10:45am at 3.45
Co-worker filled up at the same station at 3.69 about an hour later.

ABC news led with a discussion on gas prices. While they were away to showing 2 minutes of prerecorded video, the station in the background went up $0.10


----------



## efbjr

*Still higher...*

Filled up yesterday in MA, just over the line from RI (I saved 8 cents/gallon in taxes that way! ) and paid $55.58 for 14.9 gallons at $3.719/gallon.

When I went to Florida in 1978, I put 4,000 miles on a not-fuel-efficent Plymouth station wagon and paid about $85 TOTAL for the gas for that trip. I figure my fuel-efficient Subaru would need about $640 to repeat that trip at todays' rates.


----------



## brucehylton

$4.09 for regular here this morning.


----------



## UncleJoe

Regular $3.79 

Diesel $4.25


----------



## CulexPipiens

$4.13 for premium (what they recommend for my car) and about $3.89 for regular.


----------



## TimB

$3.61 for regular at Kroger (pump price not incl. 3 or 10 cent discount) where my wife fills up.
$3.95 for diesel (pump price not incl. 3 cent discount if you buy a gift card).
It's all over the place around Atlanta, depending on the area. 

Tim


----------



## timmie

363 is the cheapest in have found it,but i didn't drive out of my way.


----------



## mpguy18

$3.59 at Kroger not including the card discount (3 - 10 cents)
$4.13 Diesel


----------



## Davarm

I just put 5 gallons of premium in my daughters car, didn't look at the price but it cost me $21.00 and something cents. 

Her car gets about 30 mpg and I guess the fact that the gauge was on "E" is why she told me to take it instead of my "Tahoe" which only gets 14 mpg.:surrender:


----------



## BillM

*Twelve and a half cents per gallon*

In 1963 I could buy one gallon of gasoline for a quarter.

Today I can take the same quarter and purchase two gallons of gasoline with it.

Gasoline is 12 and 1/2 cents per gallon if you use the 1963 quarter.

Just take any pre 1963 Quarter to a coin shop and you can sell it for aproximatly $7.79.

Pre 1963 Quarters are 90% pure silver.

Did the price of gasoline increase or did your currency decrease in value ?


----------



## Davarm

Kinda makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## NYRECONMARINES

Dear friends try www.gasbudies.com for area gas prices...


----------



## mamacita

$3.79 yesterday. Today ???


----------



## SierraM37

$4.19 in Kalifornia


----------



## LilRedHen

SierraM37 said:


> $4.19 in Kalifornia


$3.62 yesterday


----------



## Homegrowngirl

3.68 the last time I checked a couple days ago.


----------



## gypsysue

I haven't been out since last Friday, and it had gone up from $3.07 the week before, to $3.25. 

I suspect it's gone up again.


----------



## timmie

gone up to 3.67


----------



## Woody

It has been pretty steady here for two weeks now. $3.69 to $3.75, depending on where the station is.


----------



## ovosapian

We are paying about $1.26, converted to gallons, that's $4.77...makes using a horse i'm all ready feeding look like a more viable idea.


----------



## DoubleXL

$3.88 here in north central boondocks of Indiana. Was $3.99 last friday. Im in a small lake town so as soon as the summer tourist start headinf back in to town the prices will go way up im sure.


----------



## efbjr

The prices will stabilize, and then probably start to go back down. Why? Because the dope in the Oval Office wants to be re-elected! If gas prices keep climbing, people will be so incensed :gaah::gaah:that they will vote him out in the next election. The PTB will engineer this in the next few months. Just my pessimistic 2 cents worth.


----------



## md1911

efbjr said:


> The prices will stabilize, and then probably start to go back down. Why? Because the dope in the Oval Office wants to be re-elected! If gas prices keep climbing, people will be so incensed :gaah::gaah:that they will vote him out in the next election. The PTB will engineer this in the next few months. Just my pessimistic 2 cents worth.


----------



## LincTex

$3.59 for 87 octane, $4.09 for on-road diesel


----------



## ContinualHarvest

The US is producing more oil than it has in a decade. It's just more profitable to sell it overseas. We are not using all of our domestic product. Instead we are in fact exporting it.


----------



## partdeux

ContinualHarvest said:


> The US is producing more oil than it has in a decade. It's just more profitable to sell it overseas. We are not using all of our domestic product. Instead we are in fact exporting it.


{sigh}

Not even close. We still import a substantial amount of oil. We are exporting GASOLINE, but we have to import the oil to export the gas.


----------



## TheVillageFarmer

$3.99 a gal. in MI.


----------



## LincTex

partdeux said:


> We are exporting GASOLINE, but we have to import the oil to export the gas.


Correct. 
Despite having the world's second largest reserves, Iran IMPORTS gasoline due to their lack of refining capacity. I wonder how much they buy from us through a "middle man".


----------



## Drakstar

Its around 3.60 a gallon here in MN. Of course compared to some states that is pleasant.

http://www.twincitiesgasprices.com/Prices_nationally.aspx


----------



## drissel

Ranging from $3.54 to $3.89...Columbus OH


----------



## The_Blob

LincTex said:


> Correct.
> Despite having the world's second largest reserves, Iran IMPORTS gasoline due to their lack of refining capacity. I wonder how much they buy from us through a "middle man".


the U.S.A. hasn't built a *domestic* refinery since 1976 when Gerald Ford was POTUS

regular gasoline has gone from $3.09 three WEEKS ago to $3.89

diesel has gone from $3.50 to $4.25 in the same time frame


----------



## Tex

$3.69ish in Dallas.


----------



## Padre

We are paying about $3.65 in Boston, but I was up north in Maine the other day were they are paying $3.80 up to $4.00. 

But what I think is even more interesting is that the price of gas cans has gone way up in the past 6 months. I went to buy another two as I do now and again and the can, that had cost $12 had gone up to $18.99. So I went across the street to Wally World and their cans which I had priced at $11 a few months earlier now cost $14 and change.


----------



## Immolatus

*Whoa!*

As Im driving to work today, I pass 2 XOM's across the street from each other in Rockville, MD, that are always overpriced, but I'm sure are busy.
I pay attention to their prices because I always sit at the stoplight. Over the last 4 (?) months I have been watching them creep up.
Yesterday for regular $3.89.
Today $4.09.
I have never seen a $.20 rise in one day, ever, especially without some glaring news event.
While I do usually go to the cheapest station closest to my house, it really doesnt matter much to me because my tank only holds 10 gallons, so a $.05 difference means nothing.
My girl doesnt even pay attention to the price (to changes, she still goes to the cheapest place also), because it doesnt really matter. You have to have it, so what does it matter what it costs?


----------



## partdeux

Same here in MI, prices went from 3.89 yesterday to 4.09 today... Except by the airport, they were $4.19


----------



## LincTex

The_Blob said:


> the U.S.A. hasn't built a *domestic* refinery since 1976 when Gerald Ford was POTUS


two new ones on the way, in AZ and SD
http://freedombytheway.com/2011/03/...eries-in-development-first-in-us-in-35-years/


----------



## efbjr

efbjr said:


> The prices will stabilize, and then probably start to go back down. Why? Because the dope in the Oval Office wants to be re-elected! If gas prices keep climbing, people will be so incensed :gaah::gaah:that they will vote him out in the next election. The PTB will engineer this in the next few months. Just my pessimistic 2 cents worth.


The price seems to have topped off in the nearby Massachusetts stations at $3.739. They have held at that price for the lats 10 days. A couple of stations, Hess and Cumberland Farms, have dropped their usually higher prices to that level. (Nyah-Nyah......I told you so! )


----------



## Woody

Starting to creap back up here. I see the stations I go by, 4 of them, are at $3.84 to $3.89, up from $3.79 when I filled up Tuesday.


----------



## neldarez

I live in small town in the eastside of wa. state....the station where we gas up is the conoco, it is $3.93. On the westside of the state it is higher. go figure


----------



## efbjr

efbjr said:


> The price seems to have topped off in the nearby Massachusetts stations at $3.739. They have held at that price for the lats 10 days. A couple of stations, Hess and Cumberland Farms, have dropped their usually higher prices to that level. (Nyah-Nyah......I told you so! )


OK...I was a bit premature, but correct. The prices are starting to drop (right after the talk about how the still lousy economy and high fuel prices will damage Obama's chances for reelection), just as I said they would!

Gas prices have dropped 10 - 18 cents/gallon in the last four days in the RI/SE Massachusetts area, and right at the beginning of the peak traveling season. 

I hope people aren't stupid enough to fall for this and give us another four years of fiscal mismanagement! :gaah:


----------



## twiggie

It was $3.65 today in my neck of the woods. Down from $3.90 2 weeks ago.


----------



## valannb22

Around $3.48 here


----------



## Woody

$3.79 to $3.84 here.


----------



## Freyadog

efbjr said:


> OK...I was a bit premature, but correct. The prices are starting to drop (right after the talk about how the still lousy economy and high fuel prices will damage Obama's chances for reelection), just as I said they would!
> 
> Gas prices have dropped 10 - 18 cents/gallon in the last four days in the RI/SE Massachusetts area, and right at the beginning of the peak traveling season.
> 
> I hope people aren't stupid enough to fall for this and give us another four years of fiscal mismanagement! :gaah:


Yep exactly what has happened up here on the mountain. Dropped about 20 cents.

They will go for it like they did when he was making all those "change" speeches.


----------



## The_Blob

IMHO we still have 2 more spikes in the roller coaster before late September when it will plummet in time for (re? :rant: )elections


----------



## efbjr

efbjr said:


> OK...I was a bit premature, but correct. The prices are starting to drop (right after the talk about how the still lousy economy and high fuel prices will damage Obama's chances for reelection), just as I said they would!
> 
> Gas prices have dropped 10 - 18 cents/gallon in the last four days in the RI/SE Massachusetts area, and right at the beginning of the peak traveling season.
> 
> I hope people aren't stupid enough to fall for this and give us another four years of fiscal mismanagement! :gaah:


$3.619 in nearby Massachusetts.


----------



## partdeux

just bought gas today... it's on it's way back up


----------



## twiggie

We've drop down to 3.45 here and it's holding steady. If you go to Ingles and get the gift card you can get it at 3.42. I'm hoping that it keeps dropping.


----------



## UncleJoe

We're down to $3.49 for regular and $4.05 for diesel.


----------



## Davarm

Last night I bought regular at $3.43 and I saw a sign on I-20 for diesel at $3.89.


----------



## timmie

today it was 3.45 at the store where i work


----------



## invision

Wow, I thought we were doing good at $3.53 for regular...

What I think is interesting, Premium is NOT dropping, still sitting at almost $4.00 per gallon, same with Diesel


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Regular unleaded is around $3.90/gal here and diesel is about $4.25/gal


----------



## RoadRash

$1.28here where I live in the great white north 
But that would be price per liter works out to roughly $4.80 a gallon


----------



## DJgang

RoadRash said:


> $1.28here where I live in the great white north
> But that would be price per liter works out to roughly $4.80 a gallon


When I was in Europe a few years ago, it was over 4.00 a liter! No wonder folks there live in the cities and walk everywhere. 

I paid 3.49/gallon yesterday.

Can you imagine our country if it went back down to 1.50 like it was almost four years ago? Can you imagine the extra cash folks would have?

My husband has a diesel, he spends almost 600.00 a month in fuel. I'm sick of it!!


----------



## RoadRash

DJgang said:


> When I was in Europe a few years ago, it was over 4.00 a liter! No wonder folks there live in the cities and walk everywhere.
> 
> I paid 3.49/gallon yesterday.
> 
> Can you imagine our country if it went back down to 1.50 like it was almost four years ago? Can you imagine the extra cash folks would have?
> 
> My husband has a diesel, he spends almost 600.00 a month in fuel. I'm sick of it!!


I had a nice F150 that was getting 17 miles to gallon travelling 45 miles to work 45 miles home I traded in for a Hyundia suv 2liter 5 speed what I save on Gas is making the payments for me. I have been a FORD man since 1st car but, it came down to what I can save...... I now get just over 35 miles to gallon


----------



## Erick3758

I'm in New York State.the land of some of the highest taxes in the country.gas is about 4.00 per gallon here.i mostly drive a truck work owns with a gas card they pay.any running around we do as a family is in a Toyota corolla that gets about 34 mpg.our ford explorer does not get to many miles put on it now.


----------



## LincTex

DJgang said:


> My husband has a diesel, he spends almost 600.00 a month in fuel. I'm sick of it!!


He must drive a lot of miles!
My diesel truck gets 25 mpg. Here, diesel is about $4 gallon ($3.89). 
$600 will buy a little more than 150 gallons. I can drive 3,750 miles on 150 gallons!

Does he drive a semi-truck?


----------



## DJgang

LincTex said:


> He must drive a lot of miles!
> My diesel truck gets 25 mpg. Here, diesel is about $4 gallon ($3.89).
> $600 will buy a little more than 150 gallons. I can drive 3,750 miles on 150 gallons!
> 
> Does he drive a semi-truck?


45 miles one way to work. Then he sometimes goes out visiting. I've been begging him to use the company truck more, but he won't.

It's a long story, but we recently merged our business and he is use to coming and going as he pleases and our company paying for it...now I'm paying out of our personal income. And it ticks me off because he does have a company vehicle. He just won't use it.


----------



## DJgang

Last time I looked/drove his truck, it was only getting 17 mpg.


----------



## LincTex

DJgang said:


> Last time I looked/drove his truck, it was only getting 17 mpg.


If diesel is $4 a gallon where you live, at 150 gallons and 17 mpg that is still 2550 miles a month.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Just got 9.6 gallons for $37. Ouch.


----------



## ashley8072

The fuel sign across the street from my work proudly displays their high priced fuel. Currently it is $3.42. Most other fuel stations here it is $3.38.


----------



## UncleJoe

We're at $3.75 for gas and $4.05 for diesel.


----------



## Magus

3.65 around here in some places.


----------



## backlash

$3.96 yesterday
$3.94 today


----------



## neldarez

Our cheapest here is 3.99 but went to the city yesterday and it was 4.15 and higher............Wish my horse hadn't died!


----------



## lazydaisy67

cheapest I saw today was $3.40


----------



## Davarm

Filled up today for $3.49(regular), Ethel was $3.89.


----------



## ashley8072

I noticed that the fuel price I posted across the street yesterday has went down. It was 3.42 yesterday, now 3.35. Wish I hadn't filled up 2 days ago at 3.49. lol!


----------



## LincTex

Locally, 87 octane is $3.41 at H-E-B, and with a gift card is *12 cents off*. 
Filled last night for $3.29


----------



## valannb22

$2.97 for regular unleaded when I filled up last night


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

$2.96 a gal. for 87 octane @ Phillips 66 up the road.......time to git everything filled up again...


----------



## cengasser

$3.15 today on the way home. I thought we were pretty good.
Time to fill a spare gas can.


----------



## UncleJoe

Well........ I guess it really sucks to be in Pa. We're still at $3.65 for regular. Even saw one place at $3.79. $4.09 for diesel.


----------



## bigcedar

3.19 here today in Milwaukee.


----------



## backlash

Under $3 a gallon?
You have got to be in Ohio.
Still $3.88 here on the dry side of Washington.


----------



## DJgang

backlash said:


> Under $3 a gallon?
> You have got to be in Ohio.
> Still $3.88 here on the dry side of Washington.


Yeah I think Val is in Ohio.

3.34 here. even at that price we need to store some


----------



## brownb

3.59 in western South Dakota with diesel cheapest at 4.09 Some at 4.33 a mile away
Been dropping a few cents every other day for a spell 
Wouldn't be suprised to see gas drop until the election. That would be a shock.


----------



## ComputerGuy

3.15 here.


----------



## VUnder

Well, Obama said that the cheap gas prices we had under George Bush was because we had a bad economy. So, if prices are dropping now, then the economy must be getting worse, going by the Obama logic. So it contradicts his statement that the economy is getting better, going on his logic. Can't wait for this guy to go home.


----------



## ComputerGuy

VUnder said:


> Well, Obama said that the cheap gas prices we had under George Bush was because we had a bad economy. So, if prices are dropping now, then the economy must be getting worse, going by the Obama logic. So it contradicts his statement that the economy is getting better, going on his logic. Can't wait for this guy to go home.


Well you can't BULL$HIT a BULL$HITTER!


----------



## brownb

Uh oh might have started a battle. Should have just stated has prices. Who knew it was so touchy around election time


----------



## zachG23

$5.00!!!!!!! Here!!!!!!


----------



## neldarez

backlash said:


> Under $3 a gallon?
> You have got to be in Ohio.
> Still $3.88 here on the dry side of Washington.


3,95 here in my town


----------



## mdprepper

Down to $3.59 for 87 octane. I expect it to go up depending on the storm.


----------



## DJgang

zachG23 said:


> $5.00!!!!!!! Here!!!!!!


Goodnews Zach! Where are you ? Europe? Australia? Canada? Wow!


----------



## DJgang

zachG23 said:


> $5.00!!!!!!! Here!!!!!!


Goodness Zach! Where are you ? Europe? Australia? Canada? Wow!


----------



## mojo4

3.50 a gallon here in CO. And were a swing state still gettin screwed!


----------



## Well_Driller

Diesel was at $4.19 here last I seen. Not sure on the gas, propane is ranging anywhere from $1.32 to over $2.00/gal depending on who you call...


----------



## Freyadog

Up here on the mountain last night it was 3.39 for the regular gas


----------



## Tex

I drive a VW diesel now. Diesel was $3.82 in DFW. I think gas is around $3.20.


----------



## tsrwivey

Gas was $3.01 in Lindale, Texas today.


----------



## sailaway

Gas in Northern Ohio was $3.25.9/gal, diesel was .65/ gal. more.


----------



## mdprepper

Down to $3.49 for 87 octane in my area.


----------



## cengasser

$3.07 yesterday, CSRA area SC


----------



## bookishgiraffe

Cheapest I've seen here in south eastern, MA is $3.57, with the most expensive around $3.89.


----------



## Rainy13

It's $3.19 here in my little part of Kansas..


----------



## UncleJoe

Gas - $3.55

Diesel - $3.95


----------



## AuroraHawk

Prices in OKC have dropped substantially, from $3.49-3.59 to $3.09-3.19.


----------



## cengasser

Gas was $2.97 today! To bad my tanks full.
Filled it at $2.99 earlier this week. Not sure when gas was last under $3.00??!


----------



## LongRider

Dunno if this has been posted or not but Washingtongasprices.com allows you to do nation wide searches of gas prices fairly accurate. We use it for planing road trips. For those interested 
Checkpropaneprices.com/ allows you to do the same for propane prices


----------



## mdprepper

Down to $3.43 for 87 octane in my area of Maryland.


----------



## cengasser

Gas was $2.87 in Monday, this morning it's back up to 3.27.
What's up with that? Maybe they sent all that "surplus" back to jersey...


----------



## ashley8072

$3.06 today. I'm starting to wonder if my non-ethanol is still 100% at this rate. A gas station that has always been nearly 10 cents higher is now almost that lower. ???


----------

